# Got another rescue in....



## virginia (Aug 22, 2006)

Got a call from a woman who said she was looking to place her mini mare. She didn't want to sell her because she is a mean mare. Doesn't want to train and bites and kicks at both people and other minis. The final straw was her biting her daughter. I think the kids were trying to ride her.

Yesterday she arrived at my house, got off the trailer with her ears laid back and very much fitting her description. Kimmy wasn't too bad with the two other mares she is with but did a lot of squealing and kicking out. My feelings have always been, there is no such thing as a "Mean" animal, only people are mean. Animals have reasons why they do such as they do and it's usually people caused. So I called our wonderful Bonnie. This is the first time I've ever talked to her and I must say I was impressed. It turns out that Kimmy has several vertabrae out of line in her neck, 10 more on her back and several more over her butt. She is in constant pain, her rear leg hurts a lot and sometimes goes numb. Her front legs are very painful all due to her bad back and neck. I have a picture of her going over a jump at her previous home and i just cringe when I think of her pain. She was not mistreated at her home, they just didn't know about her problems and thought she had an attitude problem. I am so glad that they called me. I am searching now for an Equine Chiripractor to work on this little girl and get her back to a pain free and happy life. When Bonnie asked her how she felt, the impression she got "was leave me alone and don't f**k with me. LOL She doesn't trust people and hates children. Kimmy has lots of potential and actually is easy to catch, I gave her some Banamine paste and hope this helps her till I can find someone to work on her. She is a pretty little girl about 32" and maybe 5 years old. Also, she thinks she is pregnant. Former owner didn't say anything about that. So I'll check on that too.












Ginny StP


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 22, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]She's so pretty. I have talked to Bonnie about Trisket when I first got her. She has some pain also in her back. I massage her and she's never gotten touchy when I touch the spot. I'm glad she found you and when you find the chiropracter that she won't be in pain anymore.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## tracerace (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby. I also believe that most "mean" animals are just in some sort of pain (or anguish). I'm so glad the woman sent her to you rather than moving her on to an auction. Bonnie, you're a dear woman to help these rescues...you really are.

Thanks so much CMHR for being there again!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 22, 2006)

What a pretty little mare. I got a email about 2 little ones that need help also today. I have pased that on to Kay. I think its going to be a very busy year. Thank you so much Bonnie for helping. Corinne


----------



## cowgurl_up (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, so glad you got her! She will be so happy once she is out of pain. Sure wish I could win the lotery or something so I could get a barn put up. I would love to help with rescues in the midwest but just couldn't afford board for more than I am paying for right now!


----------



## capall beag (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweet girl!

How wonderful, with Bonnie's help you will be able to help this little mare.

I don't believe animals are born mean, often circumstances make them that way.

Kids can be a pain in the neck, :lol: :lol: (I really am a loving mother of 3) sometimes they overwhelm and intimidate even the sweetest of animals



:


----------



## minimule (Aug 23, 2006)

She's pretty. If she were here, we have a really good equine chiropractor here. She was doing wonders on my Beeps until we found his broken pelvis.

I don't know if she works out of state but I can see if she knows anyone around your area.

OK got the website to help find one in your area:

American Equine Chiropractors

just scroll down to VA


----------



## MiniNovice (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm a people physical therapist but I have done some massage work on dogs. You are only about 2 1/2 hours away from me (I'm in Wilmington DE). If you wouldn't mind putting me up for a couple of days, I may be able to clear a few day toward the middle of next week and come down and see if I could try some massage and deep tissue work on her back and neck to give her some relief. It works best if I can work on her brief periods multiple times a day for 2 or 3 days, that's why I'd like to stay around but I can't fford a hotel right now. I'd offer to camp but the weather's pretty unstable still. Let me check with my hubby to be sure his schedule is clear and you decide if you don't mind an intruder. I'll kick in with chores and cooking! Shawna and Fran Johnson can vouch for me, that I'm not some lunatic. Well maybe I am, but a safe one like the rest of us in this mini world! I'd like to contribute in some what to CMHR especialy in honor of Shawna and this might be the first opportunity for me to do so! I don't have the space to physically take on a horse or believe me I'd have done so by now!. Let me know!


----------

